# Car rental with a bike rack



## flan_1969 (9 Apr 2008)

Hi, 

Could anybody advise me of the possibility of renting a car with bike racks of some nature in Provence/South of France? 

My wife and I are flying to Marseille in eight weeks times and it had been my intention to hire a car with some additional extra for transporting bikes. 

We will then drive to Vaucluse and spend a mixed week of cycling and driving. However, the webstes of the international firms do not offer cycle racks as extras and when I have tried to contact the local reps of car rental firms any responses have been that they do not provide such equipment. 

I am starting to think this is not possible but I cannot imagine that people have not done this in the past? 

Any help/advce would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HJ (9 Apr 2008)

Having not owned a car for several years I rely on renting cars on the odd occasions that I need one. So far I have yet to find a company that offers bike racks, there maybe one out there but I haven't found it yet. I would go with User's advice and hire an estate car or a people carrier (and take some seats out). Come to think of it my wife cousin can get to bikes in the back of a VW Polo, take off the front wheel and keep them up right, luggage in between.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## flan_1969 (11 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the replies, and I think you are both correct. An estate car would be my best solution as I have had no luck at all with any hire firms willing to meet my cycle rack requests.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (11 Apr 2008)

We have a universal strap-on bike rack we use so we don't need to hire such a big car. We fly it out in its box as part of our luggage allowance. It allows four of us, plus our luggage and bikes to get in a Megane sized car.

But on other occaisions we have just gone with the estate car. Renault Legunas are huge - easily big enough to sleep in the back when waiting for Le Tour up at Alp d'Huez.


----------



## HJ (11 May 2008)

May be a bit late, but I have just found this lot who do hire bike carriers or racks. Not clear if you have to rent the bikes off the as well though...


----------

